
Show HN: Handwritten.js – convert typed text to realistic handwriting - rahil-kabani
https://github.com/alias-rahil/handwritten.js.git/
======
rahil-kabani
I get a lot of school projects which I need to submit as handwritten document!
It is very tiring to write all that stuff! Why not save time? Most of the
stuff is already available on the internet. Just create a text document and
let handwritten.js do the writing part. The handwriting looks so realistic
that only a few would be able to tell the difference.

Example: [https://raw.githubusercontent.com/alias-
rahil/handwritten.js...](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/alias-
rahil/handwritten.js/master/screenshots/lorem-ipsum.jpeg)

PS: I am new to HN and I had posted this project earlier to but did not know
about the Show HN flair. I am unable to delete my previous posts and I am
posting this again with the correct tag. You may feel that I am spamming this
project but I am not. Thanks!

